
JS1k 2014 | Game of Thrones: Dance of Dragons - nacs
http://js1k.com/2014-dragons/demo/1953
======
nacs
Contains non-minified source on the details page:
[http://js1k.com/2014-dragons/details/1953](http://js1k.com/2014-dragons/details/1953)

(I didn't make this)

